# Which personality type is most likely to turn into a stalker?



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

This is another interesting thread, please answer/vote. XD


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

*thoughtfully considers stalking this person's posts*


----------



## paper lilies (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm not painting all members of this type with the same brush but my ESFP best friend stalks the men she likes (laughs). So I am going to go with ESFP because I've seen it first hand.

Edit: ESFP is not listed... ESTP is listed twice (I think the OP has made up their mind *wink*).
My ISFP friend tries to stalk celebrities when they're in town, let's go with that.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Dom or aux Fe users


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

paper lilies said:


> I'm not painting all members of this type with the same brush but my ESFP best friend stalks the men she likes (laughs). So I am going to go with ESFP because I've seen it first hand.
> 
> Edit: ESFP is not listed... ESTP is listed twice (I think the OP has made up their mind *wink*).
> My ISFP friend tries to stalk celebrities when they're in town, let's go with that.


Its an error. . I wonder how to change it now.


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

benr3600 said:


> Dom or aux Fe users


any reason for that?


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

Owfin said:


> *thoughtfully considers stalking this person's posts*


I never picked ISTJs as stalkers lol but they may be one when the government asks them to spy


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

EmpireConquered said:


> any reason for that?


Yes. They tend to be more vindictive/harassing than other types, and it's been quite a while since I'd had a stalker/clinger but I believe she might have been an Fe user. 

That, and I believe they are more likely to engage in stalking behavior than those that use the other seven types as dominant or auxiliary functions :tongue:


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 8, 2012)

I have an ESFP stalker, but there's no ESFP on there, so I voted one of the two ESTP options listed.


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Which did you vote for? Let's designate one as ESFP, and hopefully the OP modifies their post accordingly.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

The type I am. :-/


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeee.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 8, 2012)

benr3600 said:


> Which did you vote for? Let's designate one as ESFP, and hopefully the OP modifies their post accordingly.


The one at the top.
In between ENFJ and ESTJ.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

you're not curiosel by any chance, are you?


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

benr3600 said:


> Yes. They tend to be more vindictive/harassing than other types, and it's been quite a while since I'd had a stalker/clinger but I believe she might have been an Fe user.
> 
> That, and I believe they are more likely to engage in stalking behavior than those that use the other seven types as dominant or auxiliary functions :tongue:


alright...


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry for the inconvenience, but I can't change the voting list, so you can take the second ESTP as ESFP . typing error


----------



## 1848 (Mar 23, 2012)

experience forces me to say that infx's are clingy as fuck.​


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

Based on careful observation of @EmpireConquered, I'd have to go with ENTP's. That couch in your living room goes really well with the curtains, by the way.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Ime IxTJs and INxPs are very skilled at doing their research when a topic interests them.

Presuming, of course, we're not talking about old school stalking that requires leaving the house, with the internet that method's really out-dated now.


----------



## EmpireConquered (Feb 14, 2012)

Randroth said:


> Based on careful observation of @EmpireConquered, I'd have to go with ENTP's. That couch in your living room goes really well with the curtains, by the way.


What the- XD?


----------

